#ubuntu-us-in 2011-05-26
<Brandonian> Anybody in here not a bot?
<lorddelta> Why?
<lorddelta> I've been loitering around in here wondering if anyone ever uses this...
<lorddelta> If I'm not supposed to be here though...
<Brandonian> Me too on the loitering. Just feeling my way out.
<Brandonian> New-ish to ubuntu up in South Bend. You?
<lorddelta> Euh. Sorta mid to low range of experience with Ubuntu, Indy.
<Brandonian> cool
<Brandonian> nice to meet you
<lorddelta> Same.
<lorddelta> Though this is probably my first intense year of usage of it, I lived on Mac/PC mainly before that. I dabbled a couple years back and just wasn't technical enough to handle it...
<lorddelta> And WiFi didn't work well on my machines back then!
<Brandonian> I wiped my MacBook about 6 months ago and installed ubuntu on it. I've really enjoyed working with it. Lately, I've been doing some server stuff with ubuntu as well.
<Brandonian> Still can't get my iSight to work on the laptop, though... d'oh
<Brandonian> I bet no wifi was fun
<lorddelta> Yeah...I'm still not really technical enough to figure out how to setup my wifi today, but I feel like I could learn how it works if I really had to. I've spent my time getting accustomed to the cmd-line and trying to wrap my head around the whole "everything-is-a-file" thing.
<Brandonian> Any idea how active the ubuntu community is in Indy? I went to Linuxfest a few months ago, but haven't really heard much about it since.
<lorddelta> Nah. You came here through the forums, am I right?
<Brandonian> yeah, I'm mostly a Mac guy myself, so command line's still pretty intimidating... *reads* yup.
<lorddelta> *nod* I haven't been to a LUG myself here yet, (I intend to go though next time hopefully) but I suspect with ~100 users on the forums locally, we're probably not that active here in Indy.
<Brandonian> coolz
<lorddelta> So why'd you decide to wipe the 'book?
<lorddelta> Just curious.
<Brandonian> Performance issues. I was mirroring my iMac, which worked well for awhile, but once the hard drive started filling up, it became more and more of a pain to do anything on it.
<lorddelta> Cool.
<lorddelta> Just as much as I like Ubuntu/Linux I enjoy keeping a copy of Windows/OSX around...not everything works in wine, and I don't know of any such thing in existence for OSX apps.
<lorddelta> Well hey, if you know anyone else who uses Ubuntu, send 'em this way, I'd love to see an irc community get off the ground here.
<lorddelta> *back to lurking I guess*
<Brandonian> most def
